# JL 13TW5 performance in ported enclosure



## joms

Has anyone tried putting the JL13TW5 on a ported enclosure? JL recommends sealed but im interested to see its performance in ported.


----------



## m3gunner

Doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose of using a low profile sub? If you need more output, use two.


----------



## subwoofery

And if JL did not state any info ported is because they cannot be used that way - well they can, but it might sound like sh!t and handle 100rms. 

Kelvin


----------



## joms

m3gunner said:


> Doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose of using a low profile sub? If you need more output, use two.


the thing is, the space the sub will be placed in has a narrow depth but we still have room for the width+height. in my vehicle, i will be using it sealed as im more for SQ. My brother, on the other hand, who will also be using in the same type of car is moreof interested in SQL. In this regard, we are wondering how this sub will perform if ported. There's no more space to add another woofer as the space is really restricted. We could make the box bigger though by adding to the length and width by a couple of inches.


----------



## subwoofery

Then it's the wrong sub for your brother's car... 

Kelvin


----------



## joms

anyone else?


----------



## MaxPowers

m3gunner said:


> Doesn't that sort of defeat the purpose of using a low profile sub? If you need more output, use two.



No the purpose of a low profile sub is to fit in areas traditional subs cannot (like behind truck seats that are long and narrow). And, (assuming the sub can be ported and sound decent) why buy a second expensive sub + more power to yield similar output? 

As for whether or not to port it--I wouldnt. JL doesnt recommend it and it prob voids the warranty, not to mention it prob cant handle power that way. 

On the plus side he can sell it and buy 3 SI BM MkIII.


----------



## sirsaechao

I wouldn't stick it in a ported box. They are build, R&D and designed around smaller, sealed box...


----------

